# Vises of Your Dreams



## Airframer

Why not.. there is an "of your dreams" thread for everything else why not vises and work holding fixtures.

Handtool work requires the work piece to be held stable most of the time. There is a miriad of ways to do that… show us some of your favorites and/or some that you have built yourself.


----------



## Boatman53

You beat me Eric. I'll add some gem later. Hope we can keep it on the right vise.
Jim


----------



## shipwright

Maybe not so much "of my dreams" as "from my dreams" .......
I dreamed these up a couple of years ago, thing is they work better than I ever hoped or dreamed they would. Honestly, I thought of them as a novelty when I was designing them but they have really impressed me.

Wedge wagon vices









Wedge leg vice










The bench


----------



## Airframer

I have built a few vises.. Each of the ones on my workbench including my Moxon are all shop built.



















With the exception of the Chain Vise hardware made by Jim (Boatman53)... The chain mechanism is a beast!










I have been needing some sort of carving/shaping vise for a while now. I have finally decided to quite talking about it and get to building one.

Based loosely on the Benchcrafted Carvers Vise










This is what I have to work with.. lets see what can come out of it.










I also need to build a saw vise… so many vises so little time lol.


----------



## Texcaster

All timber trad tailvise & bench, handmade by me using machinery in 6 days over an 8 day block.




























Guitar repair vise


----------



## Airframer

That guitar repair vise is nice! I fix electrics in my spare time and would be interested in hearing more about that vise. Might be something I'd like to make as well.


----------



## Texcaster

Eric, I copied this one…the freight to Aust. cost more than the vise. See my projects for more details

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Vises/Guitar_Repair_Vise.html


----------



## Boatman53

I know I just posted this on the workbench thread, but it belongs here.




























Pretty self explanatory, the base is a Wilton pow-r-arm junior. I can put it in any dog hole. Damn the last photo is too big, you can't see the big bolt and nut.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Found this somewhere on the net and saved it.










Jim


----------



## Texcaster

Finding 2nd hand Jorgensens in Aust. is like winning the lottery!


----------



## Boatman53

I made this one for holding small items. I clamp it in a bigger vise. In this case the Emerrtt. It gives real good access for shaping/carving.




























That's all for tonight!
Jim


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Love the insights into augmentation of the Jorgenson wood clamps into alterrmaste cpnfigurations. .

My wife says I have two many vises, but she spelled it wrong eh? What can I say

Eric


----------



## DKV

Boatman, I really liked your vice until I saw this…


----------



## Boatman53

New is crazy expensive, I got mine by posting a wanted to buy request on another forum and within a week I was offered this one for $50 I think it was. They are out there, I see them on eBay and there is one on my local Craigslist right now but he is asking $100.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Yu can duplicate this with a 5 buck trailer hitch picked up at a garage sale if you are clever and have the ability to fabricate the mount! (two pieces of ply with a circle cut in them and a clamping mechanism), maybe a bit more finess as you see fit to fit yer agenda.

Veritas carving similarity is in my experince not so functioAL .

Eric


----------



## Texcaster

realcowtown-eric, you have probably know " Big Balls In Cow Town ". Always worth another listen.

Ray Benson and Asleep At The Wheel


----------



## unbob

An old Prentiss coach and carriage makers vise, the rear jaw swivels.
I found this at a scrapyard 20yrs ago, I didn't know it was a woodworking vise until recently. It opens to 10", the deep narrow jaws allows easy access for working edges, the swivel rear jaw is for holding tapered work.
I have since the photo was taken, cleaned it up and moved it to a better location.


----------



## Boatman53

Nice one unbob. Here is shot of mine with the back jaw swiveled in case anyone wondered how it worked. The back jaw rides in a curved dovetail ways. Pull the tapered pin seen in the photo and it rotates as needed. Replace the pin and it's back to parallel. 








Jim


----------



## yuridichesky

Jim, your shop-made vise for little object pretty cool. I have to lock my TODO list…


----------



## terryR

Thanks for starting the forum, Eric! 

I need some shop built vises to hold lil stuff…so much here already, I'm overwhelmed! lol.

Jim, when do plan to start selling vises? Oooohhh, the cost of shipping! 

carry on…


----------



## yuridichesky

Here's the video for those who build their own vises:

(direct link in case if embedded video does not work: 



)


----------



## JoeinGa

@Texcaster… IS that a clamp-on Zyliss I see on the far end of your bench? I have one of those that I bought at a state fair about 30 years ago. The salesman put on a VERY impressive show and I just HAD to have one. Used it a few times and it's been stored ever since. Still in the original box. Everytime I see it in the cabinet, it's a reminder of how easy it is to pay way too much for something when you do "impulse buying"


----------



## JustJoe

Joe, my dad has one of those he got for $25 at a garage sale. It's clamped to the front of his "bench" but he's never used it either. They look so cool though.

Now - These are some sweet contraptions I'm seeing, but I'm still not feeling sufficiently jealous. How about somebody post pics of their Emmert Turtle Vise please. I don't have one yet, I've only been searching for a couple of decades.


----------



## Airframer

I had to search Google for what a Emmert Turtle Vise was and the first thing to pop into my head was "How could I make that".. I have a sickness..


----------



## Texcaster

joein, It's a Zyliss alright and served me well for 30 years.


----------



## Boatman53

Justjoe there is a corner if my Emerrtt vise in the photo above. A K1 not a turtleback however. I do have a turtleback that I'm parting out 'cause several major pieces are broken, if anyone needs something let me know. I have some parts for a K1 also.

Terry what are you looking for? I have more vises than benches to put them on and I'm refining the fleet so some will be for sale. I still check out Craigslist for hidden gems.
Jim


----------



## waho6o9

This is was a Craigslist find and I'm glad to have purchased it.


----------



## DanKrager

Congrats, Waho! You'll love it. If you figure out how to keep the pivot pins tight, let me know. Mine keep working loose.
DanK


----------



## DKV

Here's a little gadget I like.


----------



## darthford

Kurt, that's just how I roll.


----------



## hoss12992

This vise is not of my dreams, but rather of need.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya,.....but you dreamed it up, didn't you? It meets a need and that is what woodworking is all about for me. My needs and the customer's. I think it's a pretty cool idea, myself. Thanks for sharing it.
DanK


----------



## hoss12992

Thanks Dan, I have to say that Im really surprised by all the comments on this vise. A buddy talked me into posting it, as well as doing a series of alot of jigs in my shop, that I came up with and made. Never really thought anything about them. Glad it helped some folks. This little vise is really handy and has def stood the test of time. Thanks again


----------



## Airframer

Well, I started my carvers vise build last night.. More details in my blog


----------



## Boatman53

Here is a little gem by Scott Grandstaf , he does some amazing work.









Jim


----------



## terryR

waho, congrats on that CL find! I keep looking…

Jim, the vice you posted for holding small parts, with stepped jaws, holding the little boat tie down thingy looks pretty sweet. I think I could build it, except for the fancy metalworking.  That guy above working the wagon vice looks nice as well. Is that part of pipe clamp, or a special rig I need to look for on fleaBay? sorry for the ignorance…

Gotta admit, Eric's build has me pumped to add a shop-made vice to my shop! LOL. Well, after the insulation, wood stove, table saw outfeed, and tool chest…


----------



## Boatman53

Terry there is no fancy metal work in that little vise. Some soft aluminum and drill a cross hole in the connector nut for the handle. I guess threading the end of the handle for the castle nuts is the hardest part, but it's mild steel so cuts easy.

The other bench is using a "Jorgensen hold down clamp" they make two different sizes, a quick look turned one up for under 15$ new. I use them through the dog holes or other odd clamping needs.
Jim


----------



## Dusty56

Nice thread. 
I just picked up a couple of vises on CL, one of which appears to be very old, yet has no makers marks on it.


----------



## DanKrager

TerryR, I think you're referring to the orange screwy thingy (technical terms…don't expect to understand them). It's a screw type hold fast, normally seen vertical near a bolt that pops up through the bench top to slide into a slot on the bottom of the tool. You can just see the end of the slot in this pic. Pretty sure it's a Jorgensen 
http://www.toolbarn.com/jorgensen-1623.html
DanK


----------



## Boatman53

Dusty… We need pics…..must have pics. That's the only way we can help identify it. 
Jim


----------



## Dusty56

The older one appears to have a button on the back of it like in comments 17 and 18. I brought them to work and will see if the button (pin) moves tomorrow.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the info and link, guys, looks worth $13 to me!


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks guys! If I figure out the pivot pins I'll definitely let you know DanK

Here's an interesting read on a pattern makers vise:
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-mechTools/z_reading/1901-PatternmakersVise/1901-PatternmakersVise.htm

I like the quick release foot pedal this one has.


----------



## Randy_ATX

@JustJoe and the turtle vise. Just happend to see this posting in CL today. Not cheap.
http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/4209949664.html


----------



## TerryDowning

+1 to the Wedge powered vice/vise










It's working great on the saw bench Paul!!


----------



## waho6o9

Love me some wedge powered vise, good job TD

and thanks again Paul.


----------



## JustJoe

Randy - that's about the average asking price for an Emmert. I've been looking forever for an affordable one (I'd go about $250). I'll stumble on one someday at an estate auction.


----------



## terryR

Terry, really like that saw bench…swear I'm making a version of it this winter! Unfortunately, winter hath suddenly arrived here…so insulation, sheathing, and wood stove for the shop are top priority! lol

Here's MY *stupid question* for the week…

What tool are you guys using to cut 1" acme screw threads to custom length? DON'T say hacksaw, or I'm mailing off some screws to ya…


----------



## donwilwol

send them up Terry. I've got one of these.


----------



## waho6o9

Either grinder I would use, except I've never cut a 1" acme screw.

Plasma cutter, or an oxy acetylene rig comes to mind as well.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, I'll just use the plasma cutter, I suppose! doh! 

Don, that's a sweet looking saw. I want…

Looks like a cut off wheel, and cleanup with files for me.


----------



## Airframer

I use a cheap Ryobi angle grinder and a cutoff wheel. After the cut I just twist the screw while resting the tip on the flat of the wheel to taper/clean up the end.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't see why you're turning your nose up at a hacksaw, Terry. A 1/2" rod can be cut in 27 strokes, so a 1" acme should take maybe 60. I use an 18 TPI long blade in a hand frame "standard" hacksaw and keep the blade new and sharp. Take full strokes nice and slow and before you know it, the thing is cut in two. Oil doesn't help much. It's also good for tuning up your dovetail skills because you want to keep the saw steady and the strokes uniform, long and easy. Nothin' to it. 
However, if you're bent on spoiling electrons, the borg stores are selling these "cut anything saws" that have counter rotating carbide blades rotating fairly slowly compared to a a wood saw. Haven't used them, but some swear by them.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Dan, you're funny. For years, the hacksaw was MY go-to saw.

60 strokes to cut a hardened rod, huh? I've got Starrett blades, but I think your arms may be bigger than mine! LOL


----------



## DanKrager

You're kidding about the hardened ACME, right? I don't remember some things well, but I sure don't remember encountering any ACME that was hardened. ??? Test it with a file…
DanK


----------



## woodcox

I use two of these stacked together on an angle grinder









. Singular works great too but they wear out quicker.


----------



## Airframer

Just won this Gramercy style saw vise.










I had been the only bidder sitting at $12.50 until of course the last minute sniper bumped it up to $23. Still didn't go over my max bid though.

This is good to.. I have a lot of saws to sharpen lol.


----------



## TobyC

Wentworth no. 2

Gramercy copied Wentworth


----------



## TobyC




----------



## Airframer

Thanks Toby! That makes my day!


----------



## Dusty56

A few pics of my Craigslist "unbranded" vise.














































and then this vise that I bought at the same time. Total price ; $27.00 : )


----------



## Boatman53

Dusty the first vise does have a swiveling back jaw. The pin should pry out with some penetrating oil, it's tapered.
Good find.
Jim


----------



## TobyC

Airframer,

That wire loop is bent out on yours, bend it back down if you want it to open when you put the lever down. It will work as is, but the front jaw will not stay open on it's own, it'll flop freely open and closed.


----------



## Airframer

I was noticing that. Had already planned to try and persuade it back into place.


----------



## TobyC

Dusty56 and Boatman53,

In the pic it seems to have a screwdriver slot, that one may be threaded. That would be unusual though.


----------



## Boatman53

I saw that slot but it looks like it's not very deep. It might be to be able to twist it to loosen it up. Mine needed a bit of work to get it loose. When you get it out let us know what it is. Once it is out tap the back (by the dovetail) side to side. I used a dead blow so I didn't deform anything. Lots of kroil helped.
Jim


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the Wentworth, Eric! I just boxed up a few saws for ya to sharpen! 

Dan, ya know, I bought a set of hardness file testers a few months ago, but keep forgetting they are in the shop! LOL. Should be straightforward to test the acme thread, then the hacksaw. duh! Will report back…


----------



## waho6o9

Hardness file testers?

Wow, thanks TerryR, first I've heard of them.


----------



## Dusty56

I'm actually at work , working on my vise after hours now. I got it all freed up and will post pics when I get home.
Many thanks to this thread ! 
I probably would never have known about the pivoting feature of this vise.
Still no maker's marks, although I did find the numbers 209 stamped into two of the parts.
Pictures to follow.
Happy Thanksgiving to all : )


----------



## TobyC

Look through these.

There's 11,574 posts!!


----------



## Boatman53

Toby there is also this thread http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general-archive/vise-squad-pics-let-s-see-yours-78814/ it's pretty old so some of the pics are gone but still worth a look.
Jim


----------



## Daveyd

Some nice creative vises! Good show!


----------



## TobyC

Thanks Jim.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Dusty, I saw that vise on WM Craigs list and passed it up, bad move on my part! Looking forward to the restore, might have to stop by and make sure its got a good home. :0)


----------



## Dusty56

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The "slot" in the pin is from someone being careless with a hacksaw I imagine. They also managed to cut into the side of the head as well, but my cellphone cam isn't good enough to show you.


















It's also nice to have the swivelling base. Pull up on the button which is spring loaded and set it where you want it. It doesn't budge because the spring is quite strong : )


----------



## redSLED

I have a small workshop so this might be my portable dream vise.


----------



## Boatman53

Red that is some vise, but I'm partial to this foot operated one. No it's not mine, I saw it at a boatyard in Maine, 'prolly should have asked if it needed a home.
Jim


----------



## Dusty56

Both awesome vises ! Never seen either model until now.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, I like either of those last 2.


----------



## Priusjames

Great thread, those last two floor vises are show stoppers!


----------



## Boatman53

Well I thought I'd throw out another vise. Since we are on the floor mounted variety here is a free standing leg vise. The jaws are about waist high. They are used in Italy for carving a "forcola" it's the arm that acts as the fulcrum-rowlock on a gondola. If you search the name and images you will find out more examples. I wish I had room for one in my shop.









Jim


----------



## terryR

There's just something special about a massive wooden screw, and handle. Not to mention the heft of that rear chop…

Is it really used free-standing like that? That sure would provide easy access for carving every inch of the workpiece!

I've started to buy threaded rods, star knobs, capture nuts, angle iron, anything that looks like a part of a vice! Can't wait till the wood stove is installed in the shop…guess I need to get off my butt, or it won't happen! LOL.


----------



## john2005

Heres a shot of one of the old restored vises in our shop. Not the coolest, and doesn't hold a candle to those floor models, but hey, a vise is a vice right?


----------



## Boatman53

I don't know but that "bull dog" looks pretty cool to me. Nice restoration.
Jim


----------



## DanKrager

So… that's your vice, Bob?
DanK


----------



## TobyC

'70 Road Runner?


----------



## john2005

'68-69-70 Road Runner cloan, so you were partly correct. Actually it started life as a '69 Satellite but we are turning it into a "pro-touring" Road Runner with a 528 hemi. It will be kinda cool….if it ever gets done. Good eye though


----------



## TobyC

Nice!


----------



## Airframer

Got more work done on my carvers vise build today…

Starting to look more like a vise now.










More details and pics in my blog


----------



## terryR

Lookin' good, Eric!

Gonna be a schweet tool when you're done.

Edit…BTW, what's that long screw with the brass thingy at the near end in your blog photos?


----------



## Airframer

That is the 3/4" acme screw and what will be the crank assembly.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Eric. I'm on the lookout for hardware to collect now for future builds…

Well, these photos should accomplish one of two goals.
1-everyone gets a good laugh for the holidays;
2-somebody out there will believe THEY can build a vice, too, even if they have no skills.

My "*Country Boy Moxon*" built about a year ago…










Chops are 8/4 Hard Maple, 5/8" threaded rod from the Borg, and very simple Padauk handles. Nuts morticed into the front handles grab from the front side…

Nuts morticed into the back chop, and held captive by more Padauk, plus a little JB Weld in the threads create the working end…










Does it rack? OMG! Is the front chop too heavy? Yep. Is it clamped to a wobbly table? Yep, again. Is it butt ugly? Well, it's a prototype! LOL.

It will get a LOT prettier when the BC hardware arrives, I thin the front chop, and polish up the whole deal. And, of course, mounting it to a joinery bench couldn't hurt.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, like you say, it's prototype…lol


----------



## donwilwol

I like the nut stop. Simple yet affective.


----------



## Boatman53

Happy Birthday to my Wilton bullet vise, fifty years old today. Three inch jaw width.




























Jim


----------



## terryR

^Awesome! Happy B-day, Mr. Wilton.

Now, I'm experiencing vise envy very badly…carry on…


----------



## theoldfart

I picked this up from CL. There isn't any brand name visible. I first saw one of these in Chris Schwarz's second workbench book.









The handle moves about 100 degrees and it's tight. Turn the handle back and it's in quick release mode.









There are no threads but rather a toothed bar.









I now have three vises and have to decide what will work best as an end vise on the new bench.


----------



## PurpLev




----------



## DKV

This is what I want.










With some track at the end for a moveable dog.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I don't know if it's just me, but I love seeing all the various configurations of vices, old or new, big or small…so many ideas and implementations. Keep em coming!

I've never counted the vices around here. I don't know if I want to!!!

Eric


----------



## TobyC

Sheldon


----------



## Boatman53

OF I've been looking for one of those for ever. I found one on Craigslist in Connecticut once but it would have cost me almost 200 bucks in ferry fees.

Toby when I saw Sheldon i wasnt thinking of OF's vise, my mind went here.










Metal jaws are up now but it can rotate to have woodworking jaws up. It's on my rehab sharpening bench 'cause you never know.
Jim


----------



## basswood

Here is the vise on my light weight portable torsion box bench and the link to the thread about building it.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56780


----------



## theoldfart

Toby, thanks for the info. My deal wasn't as good as the deal Davis passed up, I paid $30. BTW a Commie?


----------



## TobyC

I had an avatar of Santa Claus that I got off the web, however the source was www.themoscowtimes.com, and when people clicked on a thread that I had posted in, Google popped up a malware warning. There was no malware, Google recognized themoscowtimes as a "possible" source of malware. So,... add Moscow, malware, and me, and I caught a lot of flack for a "Santa" avatar!!


----------



## TobyC

Jim,

Love that vise!!!

Instead of ferry fees, you could have mailed it home.


----------



## Boatman53

I found that vise by accident Toby. I went to look at a bench top table saw hoping it was an Inca (it wasn't) as it turned out the son was selling his late fathers tools. It was mounted on the top of the bench instead of under, that just made it easier to remove.
As it turns out Wilton also made one almost identical to the Sheldon. Which brings me to the next point. Picture the movie Matrix where he says "I need guns" with that in mind go to this Craigslist add. It's up all the time. I don't know if he ships. His prices seem high from the one I talked to him about. No connection to me. He's got 4 Wiltons on the shelf.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/tls/4237584761.html


----------



## TobyC

Wow, thanks Jim!


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, are those Wiltons woodworking vises? I can't quite figure out their configuration.


----------



## Boatman53

OF they are like my Sheldon posted above. Everything rotates around the screw. In the photo I posted the metal jaws are uppermost once rotated the wooden jaws come flush with the bench top. Of course you could stop half way around to grip something vertically with no racking. I'll look if I have it positioned the other way but I don't think so.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

OK, I think I understand now. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Boatman53

OF and everyone, here are some more photos of the Sheldon I posted above.



























And under the bench.








I don't know if I ever found out what the square hole is for on the wood jaw side. I was thinking a wooden dog.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, thanks. That hole is intriguing but since there is a dog already I wonder if there is another attachment?


----------



## TobyC

Hardie hole?


----------



## Boatman53

I was thinking hardie hole also but it is on the moving jaw so not too sturdy for any kind of pounding.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Hardie Hole? as opposed to not so hardy hole?


----------



## Boatman53

Once again this thread is very quiet. So today before the snow started I had to pick up my car from the shop and that put me only a couple of miles from the only place I know of that sells used tools. I found this.



























It's a Yankee #933 and from what I've found out the base is #1993. according to the ads it's from the '20's the idea was one could set up the work in the vise, do what you needed to do at the bench, the over to the drill press or milling machine or whatever machine without disturbing the original setup. As you can see one square head bolt locks it to the base. I think I'll mount the base to a block of wood so I can clamp it to the bench or hold it in another vise. Did i mention it swivels on the base mount with that side locking lever? All sides are milled square to the others. And from the '20's it's not too beat up. I wasn't too happy about the price till I looked at eBay and saw one with bids at more that twice what I paid. This might come in handy with the new milling machine.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

We must think alike! I just picked up a 1994 swivel base, with attached yankee vise Mine is ever so tight and precise- I hope yours is too. I'm happy with the fit and finish compared to the improted crap. Hunnerd bucks from a tool pusher who has voiced his opinion that he doesn't want to learn about metalworking or machinists tools!

Good score. Last year I picked up a smaller yankee vise at a fleamarket, and I could barely get it to the truck! They are in demand amongst the illuminati…

Eric


----------



## realcowtown_eric

This ain't exactly a vise, but I never met a vise that would let me work on a chair, so this i-I figure- is the next closest thing. You can see it's height, and it does swivel, allowing me to clamp this way and that.

The picture shows the poly glue foam that I have to clean off, and with the swivel action it allows me to clamp til the cows come home, and then once foamed out, clean up the foam….

Eric in Cowtown


----------



## Boatman53

I agree Eric chairs are a challenge to hold and clamp. I assume you mean the platform rotates. And the pic is upside down? My sister used to cane chairs and I made bench top platform that was mounted on top of a dentist chair base. She could raise and lower the platform as need for the work whether sets or backs. She now uses it for dog grooming. Little dogs are up high big dogs low.
On different note I read on another thread that we are unfriendly here not quite why sure he feels that way, anybody else feel that way?
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

I've been meaning to talk to you folks about that! NOT. Friendly chiding yes, no way unfriendly. And I'm the sensitive type. :0)>


----------



## Boatman53

Wait Eric I just looked at that photo again and I see the cans on the shelf are right side up. Never mind. Do you have any other shots of the but further away?
Jim


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Nice sheldon vice boatman. Alistair


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Alistair.
Eric in cow town if you do a lot of chairs you might consider one of these.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555916041144454.1073741828.362521733817220&type=1 
I did a search for "shaker chair vise", I had seen a old one in a book years ago and thought I might find one on the web. This should help. The craftsmans name is Pete Baxter. Check it out.
Jim


----------



## shipwright

This is my new vice (mitre jack actually). I'm finding new uses for it all the time. It's good for a lot more than cutting perfect mitres.
It clamps in the wagon vice either parallel to the bench front or 90 degrees.


----------



## Handtooler

Airframer, On the third reply down you showed you FINE MOXOM Vise. What size are the rods and Standard threaded rod or Acme threads? The Acme from McMaster-Carr are rather expensive if you don't use this riser vise very often. But I'd sure like to make myself one. Thanks.


----------



## Boatman53

Don't know if I commented on your project Paul but I I like your miter jack, it's been on my to-do list for quite a while. I've got all the parts just need to move it up the priority list.
Handtooler don't know if the sale is still on but it will most likely come around again. But $9 for three feet of rod here.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=408-0206&PMPXNO=943079 
And the nuts here.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Just realized the link for the nut doesn't work for some reason, but you should be able to find it after you look at the rod.
Jim


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Oh this "vise" thread has opened up to also include mitre jacks! Sweet!

Thanks buddies for the links to the allignment jigs for the windsors.. Lots of good ideas there for the future, but most of my chair endeavors are in repairs or probably for the most part-re-repairs…..

This aft I knocked apart a chair, cleaned up the dowels, and reglued it. (2.5hrs)

I think the clamp count was 14 on the puppy, and once it's all clamped up, you gotta check it for square and alignment , and make sure the seat fits back on and still sits flat on the reference table. hence the swivel. Clients just hate it when the chair is tilted and twisted and it don't sit flat on the floor!!

The alignment jigs for the windsors reall make me think of additions to my plebian system.No moxon or emmert vice could do what my ad-hoc 5 buck swivel stand does as far as chairs are concerned, and no way could I just push it off to one corner to let the glue set up and get on with the next project at the bench.

Yours in woodbutchery

Eric in Calgary


----------



## Bundoman

I will start by saying that I am not a vise collector really but had to buy one this week. O.K. This might sound a bit Kooky but I was "suckered" into bringing it home because it was just too darn cute and I figured that my daughters would love it in the shop. It is a Fulton "Baby" 2 inch bullet vise. At only 7 inches long and with 2 inch wide jaws, this thing was too cool to pass up, being a clone of it's big brothers and sisters. It is tough to tell by the photos but the base swivel nuts are brass. The pics…

That is a Stanley 3 plane in the background for reference.










With tape measure.


----------



## Boatman53

Brent, welcome, you found a great vise, those little Wilton vises are highly collectable. That vise is worth a couple hundy last time I looked. I gather you didn't pay too much for it.
Jim


----------



## Texcaster

A simple nut / bridge / saddle vise.


----------



## Bundoman

Hello again and thanks for the comments. I frequent the site over in the handplane and saw areas more. First vise posting though. I guess that I did pretty well on this one. The vise and Stanley 3 (which is poorly pictured here but quite nice) set me back $21 bucks and change, tax included. I really had no idea that the vise was collectable until I started rooting around online. It just was too cool to leave behind. Sometimes it is better to be lucky, not good, I guess. Thought folks would like to see it and decided this was the place to put it.


----------



## terryR

Sweet find, Brent! Yeah, anytime you need a quick $100 just put that lil vice up for sale HERE. I gurantee it sells in less than a day! LOL.

Looks like a nice knife maker's clamp in the second set of photos? I have one similar for grabbing steel while it's being shaped. Great at holding the blade or tang…and 100 other small items!

Paul, that miter jack vice just moved higher on my bucket list! Looks very useful. Any chance you built 2 by mistake?


----------



## WayneC

I found a nice little quick release corner vice. It has a 1922 patent date. No manufacture name but very well made.


----------



## TobyC

Patent is just for the mechanism, unfortunately.

Cool vise though!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Toby. It is very useful.


----------



## Sylvain

Excellent blog about the Miter-jack


----------



## terryR

Thanks for that link, Sylvain, I finally took the time to read and enjoyed it immensely. The build is a little over my head, but hopefully won't be for long!


----------



## Boatman53

A new vise was added to the stable a couple of weeks ago and it took me a while to clean it up. A friend on another forum saw this on his local CL and bought it on my behalf. First I had to clean it up a bit and a brief visit to the wire wheel. Then a bit of spray paint. And then reassemble and ready to work. It didn't have a base but that's no problem I had made a base to fit in the dog holes of my bench.





































Jim


----------



## theoldfart

VaVAVoom, and like wow! Outstanding restore, looks like it can mount sideways as well.


----------



## Boatman53

Yes it does Kevin.










I hope to have it mounted on here soon, then it can rotate to any angle. I just need to find a piece of 2" rod that I can turn down to 1 1/2" and bore a 1" hole. I want a 2" rod to start with so I'll have a shoulder for it to rest on.










Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is very cool Jim. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Boatman53

For those not familiar with the type here it is next to the original short jaw.





































Anybody know how to make a new decal?
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

And a happy belated 50th birthday to my 3 1/2" Wilton with the pipe jaws.




























Jim


----------



## DonBroussard

Jim-Very cool vises you have there. The little red one came out really nice. I like that you have both the short and tall jaws. I've yet to see either one of those-evah. Nice find. Happy birthday to the Wilton bullet!


----------



## Boatman53

Hi Don I got one off the local Craigslist and got lucky 'cause he held it for me. And it is nice having friends around the country on the hunt too.
In fact I saw one for sale on CL in NJ this past weekend. Short jaw version. But I don't know what he was smoking, first it was listed at $135 and then a week and a half later he reposted it at $199!!! It's most likely still there. Any for $100 or less is a good find. I paid $80 for the new tall jaw, but that included some beer money for thinking of me.
I have a full set so if I know of any others I'll let you know.
Jim


----------



## shampeon

Jim: this isn't a perfect match, as the outline font is hard to match and even harder to trace. But it's pretty close:









I can send a PDF or SVG image that can be resized without pixelization.


----------



## terryR

Excellent job on the restore, Jim! Looks like a great friend to have in the shop!

Ian, that's sweet. Did you draw that with Illustrator?


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Terry, they are handy.
Thanks Ian I would love a clean copy. I'll send you a PM.
Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good man Ian.


----------



## shampeon

Terry: I recreated it in Inkscape, which is a vector-based SVG editor much like Illustrator. I used the picture Jim posted above to trace the logo, then I cleaned up the "Versa-Vise" text, recreated the oval border, and added the text inside the border.

I posted the files here, in case any other Versa-Vise owners need a logo:
PDF: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1-Md939r5NeY0NTeVp6TTduUEU/edit?usp=sharing
SVG: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1-Md939r5NebEpoMXNCal96ZjQ/edit?usp=sharing

-i


----------



## Boatman53

Since I had all the equipment out for the restore on the versa vise I took the time to finish another one. I had done the dynamic jaw about a year ago so I just had to do the body. The jaws are 3" and open about 6". I think this one will go to my home shop, it will see very light use there.




























So did anyone pick up on the casting flaw? I might have a real collectors vise.
Jim


----------



## shampeon

Be careful. That NSA vise might be bugged.


----------



## Boatman53

You are right Ian they have the "U" upside down.
Jim


----------



## DanKrager

Not. They just didn't speak well English…"Nited States of America".
DanK


----------



## terryR

^hmmm…
'merica. Thought it was new to the urban dictionary, guess not. 

Nice paint job, there, Jim…

Thanks, Ian. Nice work! I'm an old Illustrator user.


----------



## August

> Why not.. there is an "of your dreams" thread for everything else why not vises and work holding fixtures.
> 
> Handtool work requires the work piece to be held stable most of the time. There is a miriad of ways to do that… show us some of your favorites and/or some that you have built yourself.
> 
> - Airframer


I can't imagine I missed this this should be good

I like that men vise of your dream 
I'd like to start one also 
Shooting board of your dream LOL


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Alright vice masters, my $20-ebay-special front vise has racked and broken for the last time. It's not that I can't repair the face board again, it's that I don't want to have to. I'm also annoyed by its size limits. I'm wondering which of the contemporary new front vises you'd recommend as the best.

"A new vise?," you ask. Yes, I'm impatient and woodworking is my stress relief for all the overtime I've been working, meaning I've temporarily got more money than time to bargain hunt for an old treasure, so I'd rather just buy a new one that I know will last and be done with it. I've seen some around, the woodcraft large front vise, the eclipse quick release vise, the milwaukee quick release vise, but I'm wondering what you vice experts here think is the way to go.

I'd like to spend less than around $300 for something I know will not need to be replaced. I'd like it to move onto my future big workbench when I get around to building it (in 10-15 years), and then be handed down (with the workbench) to my surviving family.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Considered a leg vise?


----------



## donwilwol

If I built a new bench it would have a leg vise and a front vise.


----------



## BubbaIBA

BTDT, will not do it again. older English QR vises such as Record and Paramo work better and are easier to install than leg vises. While in fashion now I'm betting on leg vises going back to being an artifact of history as they were BCS.


----------



## duckmilk

I have an old Craftsman QR 10" wide and opens to about 11" that was given to me by a friend. It was his dad's. I don't know how old it is, probably late 40's early 50's. Here are some crappy pics. I haven't cleaned it up like some of you have, but it's a worker and stout 




























I agree with Smitty and Don, Tim. I plan on a leg vise for my new bench, after I build my shop, which will still be before Stef gets done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy it works for you, Bubba.


----------



## Planeman40

I have that same Craftsman quick release vise. As I recall I bought it at Sears liquidation center in the late 1960s when there some really good deals there. No really good deals there any more so I have quit going there. It is a very good vise. I hated the red color, painted it a good workshop gray and added extended wood jaw plates to the jaws.


----------



## wormil

These cam devices shown on the Woodwright's Shop are pretty neat. I'm definitely making a set.


----------



## Mosquito

Rick, I'm pretty sure I'll end up making a set at some point too. They were pretty cool.


----------



## Brit

Not seen those before. They would really come into their own if you had to plane a lot of boards of similar thickness. The design might be improved if you mounted them onto the board using dowels. That way you could drill a number of holes so they could be spaced further apart to cater with different thicknesses of wood.

I'm not sure they are better than a bird's mouth though or these cams that Dave made: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66219

Pretty cool though and they don't take up much room


----------



## oldnovice

Does the Zyliss bench vise count?
My dad bought one for me probably 25+ years ago and I still use it for some unusual clamping.
I like it because it is very versatile and, apparently built well built well enough to last 25+ years.


----------



## wormil

Brit, probably not any better but I want to make some anyway, just because 

Hans, tell us more about the Zyliss, never heard of them.


----------



## Boatman53

I have one of these. Works pretty good, really holds the board upright.


















This is set up for low profile. My bench top is just the thickness that the Zyliss can hold on to. I use it a lot. Both on site and in the shop.








Jim


----------



## duckmilk

I have seen bench clamps based on the fibonacci curve or spiral. Here are a couple of views i found, but had a hard time copying them to be very clear. You can google it.










Here is the design, but you can get better images and more information from wikipedia.










Jim, I have to say, you have the coolest stuff. When I build my bench, I'm going to contace you about your chain drive. Love it!


----------



## oldnovice

This is a picture of the Zyliss vise from Amazon









The price at Amazon is $499 which is over double what my Dad paid for mine and my brothers at a woodworking show in Rockford Illinois about 25 years ago.

I have used it for all kinds of weird clamping jobs that would be more difficult with clamps or bench mounted vises. I like the vertical clamping as the vise grabs the board in two places making it very secure. Putting it at the end of a bench it allows laying a board flat on the bench and still clamp it without any obstruction. Using the tailpiece you can clamp as long as your bench. With the two centers you can plane square stock into round or oval or whatever shape you want. I have done all of these application with very good results!

It can be used attached to a bench or by itself. Right side up, upside down, or vertically clamped to your bench or whatever. It also has a pivot mount that is useful for carving or bench clamping at weird angle. It also has a drill clamp which I haven't used because the clamp doesn't fit my drills. It comes with soft plastic and aluminum jaws.

It is strong enough for wood working and making those home repairs, cutting pipe etc., that show up at the wrong time.


----------



## wormil

Don't take this the wrong way but I don't see $500 worth of value in that vise, for me anyway. I'm sure it's a super vise but for $500 it better cook me breakfast. Or maybe I'm just not seeing the potential.


----------



## mike1950

VERY cool thread- so many vises. I bought this one on craigslist- new never installed- Emmert clone $125. forced me to make a new bench- the things we do for our obsessions


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Mike! Beautiful bench AND vise! Need more pics, pls!


----------



## theoldfart

^+++++++ 100 and then some !


----------



## oldnovice

*Rick*, as I stated, when my Dad bought one for my brother and me each one of those they were only about *$225* each and at $499 from Amazon I can see your point.

That being said, I would not sell mine for $500 if someone offered me that price as I find it too useful.

After some further searching I did find some on eBay for as little as $65 and many videos demonstrating this vise. There are also a number of other places much cheaper than Amazon for brand new Zyliss Vise!


----------



## Boatman53

I'd sell one of mine for $500 no problem. I have five I think and never paid more than $35. I couldn't pass them up. All but one came from Craigslist and yard sales. Two live on my workbench all the time. Some tin me they sell on EBay for reasonable amounts, after using mine a friend got one for $40 shipped I think. They are out there.,
Jim


----------



## runswithscissors

I think I paid $25 for mine at an estate sale.


----------



## racerglen

From my wife's grandfather,perhaps 20 years ago..
A Stanley Victor Jersey #774








Patent Jan 28/08








apparently production lasted until 1929










Just gave the little guy his first love in, oh, a century this morning, chipped paint splatters off, cleaned the ways and the screw and a wee bath to go with.(slight exageration, he'd had a clean before, this was just more indepth)
Near as I can tell the brown paint is original.


----------



## summerfi

Here's an old style Stanley No. 700 corner vise that I just cleaned up and re-painted with the same black engine paint the plane restorers use. I thought I'd post it here in case someone might have an interest in it. If not, it is headed for eBay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love it, Bob. Nice work on the clean-up, for sure.


----------



## Bugnurd

Hey vise junkies!

I picked up this Studley-esque pianomakers vise yesterday. Got a few questions, maybe someone can help me out. A bunch more pics and questions are here….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65637


----------



## woodcox

Goodell-Pratt No.160 









I thought this little guy could be cool fitted with brass jaws. 

















Jaws are only an inch wide and I went too big with the 8-32 screws, 4-40 prolly would have been better but meh. I need a better iron paint prep method. I've had a bad experience enameling iron in the past and I believe it was because of improper cleaning. I'm leaving this one as is for now. I have a larger, 2" wide jaw model that will be completely re-enameled after some more prep research. 

















I have been thinking of alternates such as bluing or flax treatment, I've done neither and it could be a fun experiment.


----------



## CL810

Very nice WC!


----------



## wormil

I want one of those GP bench vises so bad but have no use for one and no where to mount it.


----------



## DanKrager

Of course you do, Rick. The end of the coffee table would be perfect!
DanK


----------



## wormil

In my dream house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done man!


----------



## Waterlog

Hello all, Can someone tell me if $125 is a good price for a Massey #17 vise? I can't find much info and am not going to pay a website a fee for price history on auctions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imakenicefirewood

I recently bought this old vise, and would like to restore it and use it in my shop. The problem is, I cannot find the quick release mechanism that should be in the second picture. Does anyone have any idea where I could find one? Or even the schematics of the original to have a machine shop make me one?

I am stumped.

Thanks,


----------



## theoldfart

Firewood, I've got this









and an upskirt shot!









If this is close and you don't mind paying shipping it's yours. Let me know


----------



## Imakenicefirewood

That's a neat old vise…if you're sure you don't mind parting with it, I'll take you up on that.

I'll message you.


----------



## Imakenicefirewood

I spoke to a nice fellow at the Richards Wilcox company the other day about the vise I posted above. He told me they haven't made any parts to those vises for quite some time. We chatted for a little while, and he shared this old advertisement with me. I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Auction find yesterday, a 7" Columbian 'Made in USA'.


----------



## Dusty56

Does anyone know who made this vise ? Only has the numbers 2-0-9 on it and a small design on the swivel base knob.


----------



## dealmaster

I'm not creative, but I would almost kill someone for Benchcrafted leg and wagon vise hardware for my next bench.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I saw this on cl yesterday. Seems like a good price?http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/atq/5044288205.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Yes! Actually, Hell Yes! GrAb it!!!


----------



## theoldfart

That's the deal of the century, what are you waiting for? Go get it NOW!


----------



## DanKrager

OMG. That's gonna be a "YOU SUCK" for sure! Don't hesitate…get it NOW!
DanK


----------



## onoitsmatt

Ha. Reading this thread was the first I had ever heard of the Emmert vise. So I checked local CL and there it is. I'm in Phoenix and this is a couple hours drive or i'd definitely go check it out. Hopefully another Lumberjock with more time or proximity can nab it!

There's another local CL ad for a metal table with 6 record vices attached to it for $700. When it rains it pours I guess.


----------



## Tim457

Rarely does a long drive make sense financially, but I think even paying $120 mileage for a two hour round trip still puts you way ahead on this one. I'm not totally up on the prices of these, but these Emmerts are worth a lot I think.


----------



## DanKrager

^+110, especially for an original turtleback in good shape!

DanK


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for the input! We've got a 4-week old baby at home so doing anything beyond baby stuff is difficult at the moment, but trying to talk the wife into a little road trip this weekend. It's crazy hot in Phoenix right now, but should be 20 to 30 degrees cooler in the higher elevations (where this vise is). She's warming up to the idea.  Will keep you posted!


----------



## DanKrager

Have her call me…I'm pretty good at selling this kind of stuff to SWMBO.
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I've seen those Emmert's listed for around $600 on CL in south Louisiana, but those listings are super rare. That one you linked to looks like a good buy and in good condition. Hope it ends up on your bench. Good luck on the hard sell to SWMBO!


----------



## onoitsmatt

OK. I've talked my wife into making the trip and talked to the seller and arranged to meet tomorrow. Anything I should look for in particular? I don't really know anything about these vises. Upon reading about them, it looks like parts can be missing. The photos in the listing aren't that thorough. Anything I should look for/ask about? Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I AM NOT AN EXPERT, or even first-hand knowledgeable on these tools. SO take this with a grain of salt or two…

First (but not soley), I'd ask the seller what he knows about the vise. Piece by piece, it's operation, how he's used it, where he got it, how long he's had it, etc. etc. Problems he's encountered using it, research he's done, etc. etc. All from a "I'm a user" perspective. That may open up additonal questions / insight.

Then (not an expert on Emmert vices), take your time to look. And look closely. Threaded holes that are empty, any cracks, all pop-up dogs present, quick release working, tilt works, etc. etc. etc. If there's a problem that keeps it from working, you'll find it during this stage.

Finally, know that a working vise of any consequence is at least (typically) $50+ investment. Your Emmert is worth 10 times that if it works and is even 80% complete. Likely much more. So a working vise that meets your needs at $100 is a good vise.

Hopefully a real Emmert owner (expert) will chime in with more specifics. Also, check OldTools Archive (swingley.dev) for discussions on the Porch WRT Emmerts.

Good luck!


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Not sure if this is the model you're going to look at, but it may give you a starting place on the Emmert's completeness.

http://www.mprime.com/Emmert/index.htm

There are also quite a few videos demonstrating the Emmert, which you may also find useful. This one (http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/emmert_vice/emmert_vice.html) in particular shows the rehab of an Emmert, so you can see the parts laid out after disassembly.

BTW, I don't own one currently, so I'm only speaking as a dreamer and wannabe owner, but I always have my eyes open.


----------



## ThePhantom

I like the veritas carving vise! Perfect for almost any size work! And it is adjustable.


----------



## smokie

Got this Record at the swap meet about 2 weeks ago. $80 and the old bastard wouldn't drop a cent. 
But as I fished the last bill outta my wallet, he gave me $5 back. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## upchuck

> OK. I ve talked my wife into making the trip and talked to the seller and arranged to meet tomorrow. Anything I should look for in particular? I don t really know anything about these vises. Upon reading about them, it looks like parts can be missing. The photos in the listing aren t that thorough. Anything I should look for/ask about? Thanks!
> 
> - onoitsmatt


I'm going to interpret your questions as a general plea for advise. It's going to be 115 degrees (plus or minus 5 degrees) in Phoenix tomorrow. Leave early in the morning. You are going to climb a major hill about 50 miles north of town. Many vehicles overheat on this hill. Don't be one of them. Turn the A/C off *before *the climb and watch for slow trucks, overheated cars and other stuff on this hill. Toss at least a couple of gallons of water in the car to use in your radiator or to drink if you end up getting stuck and have to wait along side of the road. This isn't a good road trip for a four week old child. It may or may not be a good trip for the wife. Once to the top of the hill it'll be smooth sailing the rest of the way and back home.
Go to ebay and look up "sold" listings for Emmert vices (Oliver and I think Yale also made pattern-maker vises note those also).
Note the ones that have parts missing and make a list of those parts. Also note the prices for those with missing parts and the prices of those that are complete. The ones with missing parts will tend to have the same parts missing. I think that generally the missing parts are associated with incomplete disassembly when the vise was removed from it's original bench or parts that have become lost in storage. But some parts were also more prone to breaking then others. When you have your list of which parts to watch out for then the first link that Don Broussard provided above will give great help during your inspection of the vise. That link is the best one I know of for all pattern-maker vise information. 
If you are lucky the vise will still be mounted on a bench. That will make it easier to operate and inspect. If it is mounted then work the vise in all of its directions to the full limit of its operation. I mean screw it all the way in and out, right and left, up and down, right side up and upside down and check/feel for smooth operation. If it hangs up or feel stiff anywhere along it's travel determine what the hang-up is. If it needs cleaning then no big deal but if parts are bent, twisted or otherwise malfunctioning consider how you might fix them or get them fixed. Smitty gave good advise on the inspection part. His advise on getting as much information from the seller about the vises history is also valuable. In addition to his advise I would add to look under any tape or other stuff to make sure that nothing bad is happening under the tape. I would also carefully inspect any area that has been repainted for the same reason. I'd take along a few tools to disassemble the vise (under the turtle back) to check for damage.
Emmert Vises have a reputation for being the premier quality most versatile vise made. The price on this one is very good. I'd advise you to do your research, inspect it carefully and grab it if it is mostly there. But I'd also be prepared to walk away from it if it doesn't measure up to your expectations.
chuck


----------



## Boatman53

For the record I've bought a turtleback that was visibly damaged, the hinge was broken and there was a bag of parts, I paid $150 even though I knew it would never work again. I've been parting it out and have doubled my money with more parts to sell.
If it doesn't have the bar and bracket that mounts under the bench, look around it might be there. That was the first thing I sold from my find. It's not hard to fab one up, I started one in aluminum for another vise before I found the real deal. If there is no under bench parts, you can have what I started, just let me know. 
Bring a screw driver and ask to remove the turtle cover. The beam makes a dogleg under there that allows the jaw to tilt, if it is broken or the mounting screws are broken the beam is toast and those are really hard to find. Mine was broken and I didn't know. It didn't matter to me but it was was one less part to sell.
There is no quick release Emmertt that I am aware of so don't ask about that feature. If you can look into the back of the hub where the beam comes out the back side, try and see the nut. It is one part with a mounting ring. Mine was so stressed it was bent (likely why other marts were broken. Bent wasn't bad but it was stiff to turn the handle., broken is bad. 
Bring a small hammer and tap the different parts they should have a ring sound not a thud. A dull sound is a crack somewhere most likely.
If I think of anything else I'll be back. I'll see if I have any photos of mine disassembled.
Jim


----------



## Lsmart

I just bought the medium one of these:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659










Really happy with it, nice smooth action, easy to mount, grips like a really grippy thing. Added some birch faces with leather pads. I have it attached to my outfeed table until I can get my roubo built.


----------



## DanKrager

Lumberpunk, here's a thought. Putting leather on vise faces is very good. I have used wooden faces in the past too, but I think I'm past that now. I've always regretted the lost capacity to wood faces. I happened across some magnetic vinyl sign material a while back and had the brainstorm to cut it to fit the Emmert faces. Won't go back now. Easily removed, replaced etc. Since the first one, I've learned that sign shops have "O skittles" moments to, and they are happy to give you the waste.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

*Dusty56* I have a very similar vise.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Sorry to hijack the vise thread. I'm back with the $150 Emmert Turtleback. It appears to be complete and functional. The guy said he had it listed for $300 for a couple of months with no takers so he lowered it to $150 where it has been for the last 3 weeks. He said 3 people contacted him in the last couple of days. Likely fellow lumberjocks from this area who saw the link in this thread. Vise has a lot of grease on it and will need to be cleaned up before putting any project lumber in it. I'm filthy from carrying it. Added bonus, the guy came down to Phoenix today to run errands so I didn't have to drive the 3 hour round trip to get it. It's been a good day. A couple of photos below:


----------



## CL810

Congrats Matt! Glad to see you changed your mind and got that treasure.


----------



## DLK

Always good when they deliver.


----------



## Picklehead

Matt, congrats. Tell your wife the LJ's are proud of her! Best wishes with the new member of the family. (No, not the vise.)


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks all! I've been reading her your posts. She's a good sport, lucky for me. I wish it weren't a thousand degrees here. I'm dying to go out to the garage and tear it apart/clean it up.


----------



## upchuck

onoitsmatt-
Great score at a great price and delivered.


----------



## racerglen

Great deal Matt, just stand it up in a bucket and let ma nature dissolve the grease in the heat lol..


----------



## theoldfart

Glad you got it, looking forward to posts on the clean up and some action shots


----------



## Planeman40

These are my largest and smallest vises. I have about ten others of various types and sizes. I guess I am a vise addict! The little one was made by an English company called Eclipse in the mid 1950s which apparently is no more (got it new which tells something about my age : ) . It is an "instrument" vise and the jaws are about 1/2" wide and 1" tall. The jaws are hardened and polished. A file just slides off it and doesn't even leave a scratch! Great for filing and working on tiny stuff! Twists and turns to any position.

The big one is a Chinese vise. I bought it in the early 1990s as it could be rotated into almost any position, unlike my other large vises. It has turned out to be my favorite large vise. Not all Chinese stuff is crap. Some of it is really nice.

In addition to woodworking I do some metal work. Have metal lathes and mills.


----------



## Boatman53

Planeman I like that little one. I've seen them before on the internet if I ever took a class in metal casting I would make the main body of that vise. I first saw it on practicalmachinist website I think it was. Can you show more photos of it?
Jim


----------



## Planeman40

Do a Google search for "Eclipse instrument vise", look for Google's vise photos.


----------



## Boatman53

A search only turned up three photos. If you would be so kind I would love to know what the dimensions of the main casting are, length width, etc.
Do you know what that through hole in the casting above the mount is for? Thanks
Jim


----------



## Planeman40

I have wondered what that hole is for too. I have no clue. If you want, I will lay the vise on a piece of paper and trace it and dimension it. I can e-mail you a copy. Unless you just want the challenge of making one from scratch, I would recommend you just be patient and watch eBay and other used tool sources, particularly in England where they were made, and just buy one. It may take some time, but I am sure one will show up eventually.

Oh, and don't forget the vise jaws are case hardened tool steel. Hard as a diamond!

Planeman


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Omg, Matt, that's sheer AWESOME! Congrats, Bud!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Near-mint #700 Stanley corner vise. Gonna mount on the Grandpa Bench, I think.










And I did.


----------



## DLK

Smitty:


Could we see an action shot of that vice being used?
Is it called a gradpa bench because it has a lot of grandchild benches or did it belong to your grandfather?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#2.

Yep, can do. It's a different beast, for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some pics in possible use situations. Of course, there's a cabinet adjoining it where it is now, and that limits usability some.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, my first vise was a cheap clamp on in that style. Served me well.

Just found a Columbian C43 1/2 vise on the side of the road, might be my first restore with a paint job.


----------



## DanKrager

What kind of woodworker loses a vise along the roadside? Must have had a truck full…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## DLK

> What kind of woodworker loses a vise along the roadside? Must have had a truck full…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


One that is repenting his sins.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

useful on the left hand corner of the bench, but turn it upside down and you can use it (somewhat marignally) on the right hand corner too!

Eric


----------



## Boatman53

I photographed these for posting on another forum and thought I'd share them here. The one on the left is a Starrett and can swivel in the mount or can be removed and a wooden handle used instead. I don't have the handle, I might make one if I find the time. The other is a Miller Falls it has a hollow handle that holds some odd bits of tools. The handle can also be mounted on the side.



















Jim


----------



## Tim457

Those are really cool, Jim. Josh at Hyperkitten really likes those things. Those tools don't look like they have the same shank size that would fit in that handle. Where do they fit for use?


----------



## Boatman53

Tim, they are held in the jaws of the vise. There is a notch I the center that holds them firmly. I can take another pic tomorrow.
Jim


----------



## woodcox

I have seen some hand vises that look like they could be chucked into a brace? I picked up a no name one awhile ago that I intend to rehandle. I'll have to go get a picture. I like it because it has a revolver pistol look going for it.

Jim, both of those look pretty fine.


----------



## Boatman53

Here is how the vise holds those little bits. I have no idea if those tools are original, I haven't researched it yet.




























Jim


----------



## Quanter50

I was watching Craigslist last week for a nice vice to mount on my woodworking bench. I have a Record vise on the left side and I wanted a metal working vise on the right. I picked up a nice Parker No. 974 for $20. There are no chips, cracks, or repairs. I think it still has some of the original paint on it. It was really dirty when I got it. Here it is next to my garage vise, an old Craftsman No. 5188 which is made by Reed. I bought the Craftsman vice about 20 years ago at a garage sale for $15. The C-Man weighs around 90 lbs. and the Parker weighs around 63 lbs.


----------



## woodcox

This just hit the bay..









Not mine but starting bid is a c note.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Anyone ever seen a vise like this?










If so what is it?


----------



## Boatman53

It's a face vise. I forget the maker, sorry. It's a good vise. You buy it?
Jim


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks Jim. Haven't bought it (yet). Thinking about it but want to know what it'll be useful for so it doesn't just sit in a box for another 30 years. Looking at photo again. My sense of scale was off. I was imagining this being much longer, like 24" but I think it is nore like 14"-18" long.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like maybe a Shelton.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ono, it looks like the vise on my bench. The handle is a dead giveaway, haven't seen any others like it. No markings on it at all to speak of, no one on the OldTools 'Porch' knew what kind it was when I asked several years ago.

You decide, more pics here.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks Smitty. Definitely the same handle. You're using yours as a tail vise, right? That's what I'd need it for. Do you find it to be a good choice for that use? It is priced right but a bit of a drive to get it.


----------



## theoldfart

This is the only thing I found.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks O.F. That sure looks like the same vise.


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, I have a Sheldon which is going on my bench as a tail vise









Chris Schwarz has one on one of his benches. I remembered seeing it and when one popped up on CL for $20 bucks i grabbed it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mine does not say Sheldon, or fast release, or double helix, or …

It's got what could be a letter "T" embossed on one flat side of the hub, and a two-digit number (37?) on the other flat side of the hub.

Thouights on the vise: It sags when extended past 8" or so, otherwise is a fine vise that does everything I want it to. Hope this helps.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I just emailed the guy about it. I asked if it has any markings. I May go get it if Ican find the time. I've been eyeballing new options for an end vise but much prefer old tools to new ones. Will update with outcome and additional photos if it comes home with me.


----------



## DanKrager

I had one of those QR vises that TOF is showing, or very very similar. I gave it to my SIL when I made the adjustable height workbench for him. I bought it from my grade school for $1 when they closed up shop. I used it for many years on my own bench as the "big vise" until I retired it a few years ago in favor of the "iron hand" Emmert. Loved it and still do…very very quick and reliable. Surprisingly large capacity…>10" as I recall. Can't find a picture of it.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Has anyone here tried one of the knockoff Emmert vises like this one? I'd love to have an Emmert but can't justify the price


----------



## ElChe

I would give my Chihuahua's right rear leg for an Acme saw filer vise.










Of course Baby's already missing his right rear leg.


----------



## DanKrager

I have not personally tried one of the knockoffs, Bob, but I've heard good things about them. They are smaller version only 13" or so inches wide, but the full functionality is there. There's not much to go wrong or be made wrong on such a simple mechanism. The weak point of these vises is the pivot points for the pivoting front jaw. Mine is made with two pointed bolts that pivot in a matching cavity in the casting and when that gets wallered out, not much to be done. Then the front jaw will wrack under pressure and the holding gets a little questionable. Keep the pivot "pinch" quite tight and well lubed and I think the problem can be put off for 100 years or so. YMMV.
DanK


----------



## Boatman53

Bob I have one of those knock off vises in my shop….... Not mounted to a bench but in my shop. It is the smaller version as Dan said there it doesn't matter the casting is rough, right out of the mold. But it is very stout, everything fits together nicely and I expect it to be a very nice vise. I've seen so many broken Emmertt vises that I really baby mine (it is mounted to a bench). If you want to see close ups of ant part let me know I'll take them. 
Jim


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the info fellas. One of these days I may have to break down and fork out the cash for one.

Tom, I understand the feelings about the Acme. They are the Rolls Royce of saw vises.


----------



## mikelaw

Here's a combination of the Ancora chain leg vise hardware and Hovarter's VX20. Installed it on my Hybrid Roubo bench (by John Tetreault in Fine Woodworking) so I had to do a little bit or a workaround to thread it through a cross piece in the leg assembly. The movement is very easy and I can hold any piece with no more than one turn of the wheel. I was tempted to use Hovarter's X Link Scissors system but the through tenons in the bench leg made that problematic.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, mike!
I also have my chain drive routed through the lower stretcher, so am relieved to see another.

Will have to read up on that hub by Hovarter…looks tight.


----------



## DanKrager

That's an awesome, inspiring bench, Mike. I'm a fan of Hovarter mechanism and the Ancora chain drive, but don't have an immediate use for them. Gives me time to save up…
DanK


----------



## onoitsmatt

I have an Emmert that is missing a couple of parts. Does anyone that is familiar with Emmert vises know what size/threads are on these two bolts?










I'm just missing the bolt on the right and the handle and bolt (and any washers that go there) on the left. Anything special about this or do I need to chase down original parts to get this functional? Thanks!


----------



## Tim457

If no one has the answer in time for you, you can measure the threads with a thread gauge.
http://www.amazon.com/s/&field-keywords=thread+gauge&sprefix=thread+gauge
Variety of kinds available.

Also though I don't know specifically, it looks like that handle has a cam built into it. So you'd likely need to find the correct replacement piece or have it fabricated.


----------



## DanKrager

Sorry, Matt. It looks so different from mine I don't think I can be of help. does this lock the swivel or the rotation?

You can order replacement parts from here.

DanK


----------



## Boatman53

I might be able to help you out I have all those parts, but for the smaller model. What size is your vise? Not sure I'll get much time in the shop till Monday. The handle is part of the cam. You will be happy with that vise and those under bench parts are often missing.
Jim


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for the input, guys. It is the larger (18" jaw) Turtleback. Any way to rig the handle/cam? I have the collar that clamps around the rod, just no handle/bolt.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Someone recently posted (in another thread) they had found one of these in an antique store labeled as a book press. I couldn't find the other thread but seemed appropriate to post this here:










I'm visiting my parents in kansas city and found the above one for $35 in an antique shop. There was another similar one at the same shop for $39 if anyone in the kc area is interested in a cool old moxon.


----------



## DLK

I read a book once on book binding let me see what I can remember.

This book press shown is called a "Lying press".

A lying press holds the book so that work can be done on the edges, usually trimming with a plough, gilding, edge staining etc. You can also cut grooves for splines for decoration and to keep pages from sliding.

If the sides of the press are chamfered so that they come together in an inverted V, much like we do for the moxon vise to cut blind dovetails then it is called a finishing press. This allows the use of a hammer in backing and rounding.

I wonder who made the twin screw vise first, the book binder or the wood worker. (I suspect the latter.)
I wonder how many ancient shops did both woodworking and book binding.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for the info, Don. Now I just have to figure out how to pronounce "Moxon".


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I just Googled lying press. The pics look exactly like the two that I have. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DanKrager

Is the Lying press used exclusively on books of fiction? 

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ ;-)


----------



## DLK

Well also on books of Law.


----------



## theoldfart

Or maybe the practice of law


----------



## TheFridge

And sometimes the people of law

Edit: sometimes? Who am I kidding?


----------



## revrok

I was pretty bummed about my vise and bench possibilities because of the cost of dedicated vise hardware until I saw Dema's video and made my own! 




He has an Etsy store where you can get a nice set up pre-built from him. The scaffold screw cost me about $25 on Amazon, other than glue and some small bits of hardware there was no other cost. I made my chop from recycled oak and my handle and epoxied endcap on my lathe. For the rest I followed the way he did it in the video. I have wanted a leg vise for a long time… So Simple… Worked out great! After I oiled the mechanism I have been surprised and pleased by how fast and smooth it is.


----------



## revrok

Here is a front shot of my English style bench with the vise. Total cost of the bench is about $75 All but one board is salvage. Have parts but not quite finished with my wagon vise. Will post it here and bench in projects when done. Sorry about the parallax in this shot.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I picked up this wooden screw vise today. The nut rotates about 2 and a half full rotations then sticks going clockwise or counterclockwise. I don't want to wreck the threads trying to remove the nut. Any suggestions?

It appears to be making saw dust when rotating so i suspect a rock or something is in the threads but i can't hear anything rattling around in there.


----------



## DLK

Lubrication may work. Mineral oil for example.


----------



## Brit

It could be that a small section of the thread has broken off in there and is acting like a wedge. Try clamping the nut in a vise and pulling up on the screw as you rotate it. If that doesn't work, try pushing down. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## DanKrager

Here's my 0.02. I'm suspecting that moisture or the lack of it may be the binding cause. It kinda looks like it lived in a damp place for a LONG time. After a healthy blast from an air gun to remove as much crud as possible from the block where threads go in, I'd be inclined to try a heavy dose of mineral oil on the block and a heat gun on the threads. Mineral oil for the lube and heat for the shrinking effect of drying out. Easy does it like with all stuck threads. Resist the temptation to run the block up to the base of the threads…you want it off ASAP to see what's going on in there. This is going to be an operation where you work it for a few minutes and set it aside for another day, rinse and repeat until progress is made.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Forgot about this place 




























My new baby

Edit: definitely glad I made it 25-26" between the screws.


----------



## Tim457

Great vise fridge, but what's with that wavy junk on the front of it? Couldn't you have just planed it smooth?


----------



## TheFridge

sonofabitch. Into the burn like it goes terry


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Matt, I'd try tapping the nut or try tapping the end of the threaded rod while turning, to see if whatever is in there can stay moving. If there's nothing inside (rock, grit, wedge, etc.) this will do nothing. But it's worth a try. Nice find, hope you can get it freed up!


----------



## wormil

Bribe your dentist to xray it.


----------



## revrok

If all other attempts fail… worst case you can use a handsaw or bandsaw to cut the nut along the grain, remove the problem and then glue the nut back together. Great find BTW!



> I picked up this wooden screw vise today. The nut rotates about 2 and a half full rotations then sticks going clockwise or counterclockwise. I don t want to wreck the threads trying to remove the nut. Any suggestions?
> 
> It appears to be making saw dust when rotating so i suspect a rock or something is in the threads but i can t hear anything rattling around in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - onoitsmatt


----------



## DanKrager

+1 ^ , except I would be inclined to split the nut so I don't lose the thickness of the saw kerf. The very last resort though….either one.

DanK


----------



## revrok

Absolutely… these fit loosely though (at least they should) and a .020 saw kerf shouldn't be a big problem.


> +1 ^ , except I would be inclined to split the nut so I don t lose the thickness of the saw kerf. The very last resort though….either one.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for all the thoughtful input! I have been tapping a and spinning to work any debris loose but it still sticks. Was wondering if splitting the nut was an insane idea as a last resort. I'd rather split the nut than strip any threads off the screw trying to force it. There appears to be much more moisture inside the nut than the exposed areas. So Will keep at it as long as it doesn't feel like I'm wrecking any threads.

And Fridge, sweet moxon. Well done!


----------



## 1architect

Some of these benches and vices are really beautiful. I would be too concerned for the bench to work on it.


----------



## DLK

Trust me you get over it in time. Just like when you get that first scratch or dent in your new car.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Matt. What's the latest word on the crunchy, sticky screw?

DanK


----------



## revrok

My bench is fully featured, rigid and massive and cost $61 including the leg and tail vises. Because of that I do whatever needs to be done on it and don't worry about damage. I may build one of these hardwood beauties one day, but I doubt it… though I love to look at them and dream. Take a look- Most pics are on my instagram account. https://www.instagram.com/timroyalsr/



> Some of these benches and vices are really beautiful. I would be too concerned for the bench to work on it.
> 
> - 1architect


----------



## onoitsmatt

Hey Dan. Thanks for asking. I almost posted an update but didn't take pictures. It's 100+degrees in the shop so spend as little time as possible in there right now.

I decided to split the nut open with a chisel. It was already cracked a bit so figured no harm. Glad I did. A few of the screw threads had been worn off. The resulting sawdust and wood bits caked in the nut threads and really got packed in tight. I had to use a chisel, knife, sandpaper, awl, etc to get it cleared out.

Glued the nut back together. Hoping the worn out threads won't be an issue in-use but won't know for sure until I install it. Sometime way down the road. I bought it for a future "forever" workbench build. Will take pics if interested but not much to see.


----------



## DLK

Whats the diameter and tpi?


----------



## onoitsmatt

Hi Don. It's 2" diameter and about 2 1/2 tpi. A real shame the threads stripped out.


----------



## DanKrager

That looks fixable to me…Little bit of lathe work to reduce the damaged area to a diameter matching a drill you have. Drill a hole in the end grain of a block big enough to make the 2" diameter, split and glue it over the turning, and back on the lathe to dress it to OD of threads. Then wrap some string to match the pitch, mark and carve. Should be strong because of parallel grain on the glue line…

DanK


----------



## DLK

> Whats the diameter and tpi?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I was thinking I might have a tap to make a new nut. I don't have that diameter.


----------



## revrok

Thank you for that… I may be more aggressive in buying these old vise screws as this seems fairly straightforward. The nut is what has always made me hesitate, but it seems to me that this would work with it as well, except for the grain direction would be a bit rougher.



> That looks fixable to me…Little bit of lathe work to reduce the damaged area to a diameter matching a drill you have. Drill a hole in the end grain of a block big enough to make the 2" diameter, split and glue it over the turning, and back on the lathe to dress it to OD of threads. Then wrap some string to match the pitch, mark and carve. Should be strong because of parallel grain on the glue line…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


----------



## onoitsmatt

+1. Thanks Dan. Had to read thats few times to get the picture. I'm a bit dim of wit. Will keep this in mind for when I get closer to doing something with this… or run out of other projects.


----------



## changemadehere

Hello all, 
I've been lurking on this site for a long time so I thought it was way past time for me to get engaged with this great community. Thought some may be interested in an Emmert pattern maker's vise I refurbed about a year ago. This originally belonged to a friend of my dad. The friend was a pattern maker in Birmingham, AL back in the 30s, 40s, 50s or so. When this guy got too old to work in his shop safely, he offered to my dad for an extremely low price. I am still finding things that belonged to this guy and they are usually the coolest things in my possession. Below are a couple of pics of the vise, before and after. Here is a link to the album: http://s427.photobucket.com/user/teamstewart/library/Emmert%20Pattern%20Makers%20Vise.

Before

















After


----------



## revrok

Pretty sure an Emmert is the vise of all our dreams… thanks for the drool worthy post and pics.


----------



## theoldfart

Time to revive this thread with a mitre jack. I've been working on resurrecting this one









The end piece disappeared back in time somewhere. They screwed the handle bracket to the lower frame and split the wood so a new one was in order









Then spent some time cleaning up the old wood









Clamped it in the end vise, tested a cut(both saw and plane), end result dead on 45* mitre




































I need to disassemble it one more time to chamfer the edges and put finish on the new piece. Also need to replace one leg.


----------



## terryR

Such a lovely tool.


----------



## DLK

I found a miter jack today at an Antique store for $65. Just a little more then what I was willing to pay. I think I would rather make one. It was bigger and used a very long wooden screw.


----------



## Boatman53

This thread has been too quiet and this past weekend I found what to me was a unicorn vise.














































A couple spots of rust but I can clean that up.
Jim


----------



## onoitsmatt

Way to dust off this thread, Jim. Cool vise. I regularly search local Craigslist for vises in case something awesome shows up. Nothing that cool has surfaced though.


----------



## Boatman53

I also got this nice tall jaw Panavise with a big base so it is self standing.










This wasn't a CL find, it was a lucky private access to a basement and garage prior to a sale. There were a lot of tools I would have loved to come home with but it was an awesome find.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Excellent finds Jim.


----------



## wormil

Neat vises. The first one would make a good fly tying vise.


----------



## TheFridge

I have the newer version of the panavise with lead weight at the bottom. Wish the jaws were deeper but it's still very useful.


----------



## Planeman40

Boatman53, that is the first Eclipse instrument vise I have seen other than mine that I bought new back in 1957. Fantastic little vise!!! I use it all the time in model building. You will find the vise jaws are hardened so files don't even scratch it! Just the thing for working close, which I like to do. And you can remove the vise part to use as a hand vise. I wish these were still available new.


----------



## Boatman53

Planeman, do you know what the hole in the bronze body is for? 
Jim


----------



## BlasterStumps

I haven't stopped smiling since I found this little guy the other day. I have affectionately named it "Little Red". I have been keeping an eye out for a light duty vise like this one for a while now. I found this one at an antique shop in a neighboring city.

It was made in Japan. The brand is Fuller and I'm guessing that it was made at the Kubota factory. I need to get some different soft jaws for it now.

The board that it is on was a quick and easy make but I am planning make another mount for it that will be a little more pleasing to the eye. Something out of hardwood of sorts.


----------



## Planeman40

No I don't. I have been curious about that too.

And here is another small vise I can highly recommend.

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-inch-table-swivel-vise-97160.html

It is one of my three favorite small vises I use at my model making bench for heavier work. All rotate into any position for holding work. The only draw back is the color (blue). I hate colorful machines and vises. They should all be a nice shade of medium machine gray! I re-painted this one gray.


----------



## gargey

You're cutting what is essentially a circle in cross-section. The area you need to cut grows quadratically with radius, so it would take 4x as many strokes to cut twice the radius, not 2x.

#nerd



> I don t see why you re turning your nose up at a hacksaw, Terry. A 1/2" rod can be cut in 27 strokes, so a 1" acme should take maybe 60.
> - Dan Krager


----------



## wormil

> You re cutting what is essentially a circle in cross-section. The area you need to cut grows quadratically with radius, so it would take 4x as many strokes to cut twice the radius, not 2x.
> 
> #nerd
> - gargey


The material thickness is still only 2X, even if the area is larger. Probably a saw is less efficient with a larger area but I don't think it would amount to anything between 1/2 and 1 inch.


----------



## DLK

If f is the force required to cut through a rod of radius x, then 4f is the force required to cut through a rod of radius 2x so all though the number of strokes may not increase by a factor of 4, they will be harder to do and Terry will be 4 times more tired after having accomplished the feat.


----------



## wormil

I have faith that Terry will have no trouble and zip right through it, lol


----------

